# I need to stop lurking..



## viki

And introduce myself!

Hi Everyone,

I've been on here for a few weeks now, since deciding to buy a cockapoo which then changed to a cavapoo and now I just cant make my mind up but I think I'm swaying more towards the cocka..After reading so many posts I think I'm 'doing a Turi' as she was very undecided at the begining

And speaking of Turi, if you are out there, thank you so much for all your help and information. I did try to reply to your last message re the cavapoos but I cant do the private messaging due to my lack of posts! Which was a bit unsocialbe of me anyway.

So, I live in South West London and I'm looking to buy a puppy hopefully by March/April time. And I would like to get the smaller version, maybe American/Toy.
I live in a flat but am close to a large park and I work part time but I'm allowed to bring my dog to work.
I'm really looking forward to being part of the cockapoo community and welcome any advice

Vikix


----------



## wilfiboy

Glad you stopped lurking... I think most people do to start with not sure wether you should join. Well glad you have, welcome to posting and enjoy your search x x


----------



## MillieDog

What a lovely description, lurking 

Glad you've come and said hello. In case you are wondering, I would definitely say a cockapoo, but then I would wouldn't I.


----------



## viki

MillieDog said:


> What a lovely description, lurking
> 
> Glad you've come and said hello. In case you are wondering, I would definitely say a cockapoo, but then I would wouldn't I.


I wasn't sure I should of used that expression when I saw it afterwards haha!

I've got a funny feeling he majority of people on here will say the same
But if there are any Cavapoo owners on here it would be good to get their feed back too??

I think I'm looking for more of a chilled temperament as opposed to a really lively one so if any one has advice on what the best mix would be then that would be good?


----------



## JoJo

Hi Viki .. well done on posting .. now you have started there will be no stop in you, as a lurker lol you will know we are all crazy cockapoo owners who love our dogs .. a friendly bunch ... 

We will help you in anyway we can .. great to hear you are considering a Toy American mix .. very cute indeed  .. I bet you have fallen in love with many on here already .. I know I have  

Enjoy the forum ..great to have you on here xxx


----------



## glitzydebs

viki said:


> And introduce myself!
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been on here for a few weeks now, since deciding to buy a cockapoo which then changed to a cavapoo and now I just cant make my mind up but I think I'm swaying more towards the cocka..After reading so many posts I think I'm 'doing a Turi' as she was very undecided at the begining
> 
> And speaking of Turi, if you are out there, thank you so much for all your help and information. I did try to reply to your last message re the cavapoos but I cant do the private messaging due to my lack of posts! Which was a bit unsocialbe of me anyway.
> 
> So, I live in South West London and I'm looking to buy a puppy hopefully by March/April time. And I would like to get the smaller version, maybe American/Toy.
> I live in a flat but am close to a large park and I work part time but I'm allowed to bring my dog to work.
> I'm really looking forward to being part of the cockapoo community and welcome any advice
> 
> Vikix


Hi there
Where in sw London are you? I'm near Clapham common if you want to meet Pushca but there are lots of poos there
Get one!!!! They are just the most fabulous dogs and everyone on here is so lovely and will help you
You won't look back
Good luck


----------



## lady amanda

Nice to meet you. And nice to finally talk to you...there is so much info on here....glad that you can now take part! Enjoy the forum!


----------



## maplegum

I'm a cavapoo owner, although here in Australia we refer to them as Cavoodle's.

From what I can tell, they are very similar dogs, it can even be hard to tell the difference between the two mixes, although I do believe that generally the cockapoos (spoodles in Australia) are taller.

I'll help with any questions you might have regarding a cavapoo as much as I can, until then, my boy Ruben says 'hi'.


----------



## wellerfeller

Welcome to the forum!
Good luck in your search for a puppy, if you need any info you can't find, ask Turi, she will have a spreadsheet on it somewhere


----------



## M&M's mummy

I have a Cockapoo and a Cavapoo. Love them both the same and don't prefer one cross over another.

They are both very similar although my Cavapoo does need to be around people more. Sure those whom have met Milly probably class her as a cockapoo anyway 

Have a look on our website on the other Oodles section. Also If you go into our fun section and have a look at Your videos you can see one of Monty & Milly playing on beach together.

We will be having some more Cavapoo's coming onto our website soon.......


My Cavapoo is smaller and looks more cavalier. She has lots of energy but will tire more easily in short burst activities like running for the ball but other than that not much difference.
Turi did find a good Cavapoo breeder whom health tests- sure she will pass on the details and you can always chat to her for more info.


----------



## mandym

Hello and welcome.I 4 cockapoos amd one is an american toy,she is the sweetest little dog ever.I also love cavapoos,the breeder where i got my american toy cockapoo from lives in surrey and and she also breeds cavapoos,you can find her on breeders online debbie doodles xxx


----------



## viki

glitzydebs said:


> Hi there
> Where in sw London are you? I'm near Clapham common if you want to meet Pushca but there are lots of poos there
> Get one!!!! They are just the most fabulous dogs and everyone on here is so lovely and will help you
> You won't look back
> Good luck


Hi Debi, I live in Richmond so its classed as Surrey but a mile up the road its london! So not to far away. Are you going to the Bushy Park meet that Turi has arranged? I'm hoping to make that


----------



## viki

mandym said:


> Hello and welcome.I 4 cockapoos amd one is an american toy,she is the sweetest little dog ever.I also love cavapoos,the breeder where i got my american toy cockapoo from lives in surrey and and she also breeds cavapoos,you can find her on breeders online debbie doodles xxx


Hi Mandy,

Funny you should mention Debbie as I spoke to her yesterday. I'd love to see some pics of your american toy, are there any on here?


----------



## MillieDog

I also wanted an easy temperament, not too lively cockapoo, so went with a show cocker cross. I was impressed with Pinetrees (Sylml) website as she said she bred specifically for temperament. At the time I hadn't come across ILMC site so was having to use my instinct a lot.

I have to say I'm delighted with Millie. She's calm and patient when we are at home, but still has character and loves to play with her toys. Yet when we go out, she has lots of energy and loves to meet other dogs and play.

I'm hoping to make it to the Bushey meet, so hopefully see you there.


----------



## mandym

viki said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> Funny you should mention Debbie as I spoke to her yesterday. I'd love to see some pics of your american toy, are there any on here?


Here is miley as a pup up to as she is now,i have also attached a pic of a litter of debbies cavapoos.




































cavapoo pups


----------



## Turi

Hi Viki! 

Delighted you've introduced yourself to everyone and yes it does sound like you're 'doing a Turi' by being indecisive . 

I think you'd be equally happy with either an American Toy or a Cavapoo but it is a big decision so I can understand your desire to be 100% sure. And Karen (Wellerfeller) I've already bored Viki with parts of my spread sheet .

At the moment there are 27 people and over 30 Cockapoos going to the Bushy Park meet - how exciting is that?! Please come, it would be lovely to meet you . Here is the thread: http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?p=86286#post86286.

I'm off to our breeders (weather permitting ) tomorrow to choose our little girl. Don't know how I'll sleep tonight...


----------



## viki

mandym said:


> Here is miley as a pup up to as she is now,i have also attached a pic of a litter of debbies cavapoos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cavapoo pups


Oh Miley is so cute and thanks for the Cavapoo pic aswell..but you're not making it any easier for me deciding which one to go for lol!


----------



## viki

Thanks for all your welcomes

Turi, good luck tomorrow, I hope the weather doesn't interupt your plans. Not much longer for you to wait now!


----------



## JoJo

*Turi its your puppy day  * yipppppppyyyyyy.... 

Everyone be online tonight for Turi's puppy introduction


----------

